

Help! What should I call myself? - title_question

I work with a number of clients developing social websites. I code with PHP and Python, Javascript and CSS. I've been known to design. I project manage from time to time. I have a computer science degree. I make $80k a year and could make more but prefer the lifestyle.<p>When people ask me what I do, I say, "the internet." When IT people ask me what I do, I say "web application developer." When people that work on the web ask me, I say "social media."<p>What should I call myself? <p>I hate when people ask if I'm a "web designer." Not to hate on designers, they're priceless, it's just not what I do. Technically I run my own business, but I'm more consultant than entrepreneur. I want a title that speaks to the masses, with the same clarity as "computer programmer" but reflective of my decidedly web and social media orientation. <p>Help?
======
Shooter
I always liked the name "Jake"...?

If you can also smooth talk people out of their passwords, you could call
yourself a "Social Engineer."

------
rms
web programmer?

I don't think there is a title out there that will be widely understood and
descriptive. Good luck, though.

------
jpalacio486
social web media programmer. (i think).

~~~
title_question
That's absurd.

~~~
jpalacio486
i know. its meant to be a joke.

